# New Business Venture



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I've always been creative and loved making things but I've never been much of a sewer. I can sew, I just don't really like to. So on a whim, I bought a monogram machine a few weeks ago and I am really loving it! When I first got the machine I monogrammed Sophia and Bailey's names on all of their blankets just to try it out. Then I decided to make a gift for a friend's new baby girl and posted a few pics on Facebook and had friends and family inquiring where they could purchase them! So... 

I have decided to open a second website to sell personalized monogrammed and appliqued products. I've started out making baby burp cloths, bibs, bloomers, onesies, and hats. I must say that I am absolutely loving creating new designs and mixing fabrics, ribbons, and colors to come up with cute things! So I thought I would share my new venture with you all. www.splendid-designs.com 

The website isn't really much yet but I've thrown it together for people to have a place to see the products and purchase them if they want to. And I have tons more designs that I will be adding, I just haven't had time yet


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good work Jennifer & best wishes for the new enterprise!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jennifer -- I'm sooooooooooooo proud of you. :thumbsup:

And I love my embroidery machine -- so much fun to use.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Good work Jennifer & best wishes for the new enterprise!


Thank you 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Jennifer -- I'm sooooooooooooo proud of you. :thumbsup:
> 
> And I love my embroidery machine -- so much fun to use.


Thank you Lynn. I am having lots of fun designing things. I just wish I had more hours in the day to work!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I looked at your site & you have done a good job of posting some cute stuff! I wish I had a grandbaby!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great, Jennifer. My SIL has one of those machines and quilts a lot as well and she loves it. 
I looked at and "liked" your sight. Loved the Thanksgiving themed, "Gobble til you Wobble" for the baby bib. :HistericalSmiley::thumbsup: Best of luck. :Good luck:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> I looked at your site & you have done a good job of posting some cute stuff! I wish I had a grandbaby!


Thanks! That's what my Mom says all of the time. For now she just has her Grand-teses, Sophia and Bailey 



Snowbody said:


> Great, Jennifer. My SIL has one of those machines and quilts a lot as well and she loves it.
> I looked at and "liked" your sight. Loved the Thanksgiving themed, "Gobble til you Wobble" for the baby bib. :HistericalSmiley::thumbsup: Best of luck. :Good luck:


Thank you! The Gobble Til You Wobble baby bib is one of my favorites too! It's one of the first ideas that I had and knew that it would be cute on a bib. It took me a while to find the perfect little turkey to go on it!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

How fun!!! Congrats! I can't wait to check it out, the site wont open on my cell phone...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I tried to look at your new website but it's not working. I tried last night also and it was the same thing. The entire page is blank, and up at the top lefthand corner, all I see is this: ==>


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> I tried to look at your new website but it's not working. I tried last night also and it was the same thing. The entire page is blank, and up at the top lefthand corner, all I see is this: ==>


me too


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I also tried to look and couldn't see it.....I have a Janome embroidery machine and I make stuff for my sons friends and gifts for Christmas...I also make dresses for my girls and embroider their name on them....I've asked before, but never gotten an answer so I'm gonna ask again...are you a member of sew forum? I am and I love it. 

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

LJSquishy said:


> I tried to look at your new website but it's not working. I tried last night also and it was the same thing. The entire page is blank, and up at the top lefthand corner, all I see is this: ==>


That's weird. I clicked the link and it took me right to it. If you are typing it in make sure you put the - between Splendid and Designs. Splendid Designs



Bailey&Me said:


> me too





poptart said:


> I also tried to look and couldn't see it.....I have a Janome embroidery machine and I make stuff for my sons friends and gifts for Christmas...I also make dresses for my girls and embroider their name on them....I've asked before, but never gotten an answer so I'm gonna ask again...are you a member of sew forum? I am and I love it.
> 
> Hugs, Blanche


No I'm not a member there but I will have to check it out


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Jennifer, I couldn't see the website either. Same as the others, blank page with arrows in the top left-hand corner. Could it be because I have a MacBook?

Good luck with your new venture!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I can see it on my Mac.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I've been looking at your designs as you've posted on FB and they are all adorable! I can't wait to see the finished website!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Watch out, Jennifer, that embroidery stuff sometimes becomes an obsession!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

harrysmom said:


> Jennifer, I couldn't see the website either. Same as the others, blank page with arrows in the top left-hand corner. Could it be because I have a MacBook?
> 
> Good luck with your new venture!!


I have a MacBook too. I don't understand why it's working for some people and not for others 



Hunter's Mom said:


> I've been looking at your designs as you've posted on FB and they are all adorable! I can't wait to see the finished website!


Thank You 



Tanner's Mom said:


> Watch out, Jennifer, that embroidery stuff sometimes becomes an obsession!


LOL Yes I know!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jennifer -- I can't see your website either. Blank page with little error at the top.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Could it be which browser people are using. I use Safari and can see it.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am trying to get it fixed. I don't know what is wrong but have opened a support ticket with my web host and we are working on it. I will let you all know when it's working.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am using IE and cannot see it. Still just the little arrow: --> and that is it.  Hopefully the web host can figure it out soon.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok we have modified a code. Can someone try it out?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Ok we have modified a code. Can someone try it out?


It works now!  Now I can browse!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love your website...the colors and design. Your products looks so cute too! Good luck!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I can see the site now and I absolutely love your designs. Best of luck!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

YEAH!!! I am so happy that it is working now  

What do you all think of appliqued t-shirts for our furbabies? I'm thinking that it would be something new to add to Lucky Puppy Couture.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think if you can find a vendor with consistent sizing in the shirts then go for it!


----------

